# Early Seasons



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Cork Dust said:


> You can thank the MUCC leadership for that! They are the ones who shifted this to a referendum as the determiner.


It does not matter how it happened, game management, seasons, limits etc, should be based on the science, not emotions or lies.


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

Cork Dust said:


> You can thank the MUCC leadership for that! They are the ones who shifted this to a referendum as the determiner.


Is it settled forever or can we try again? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Crappietime said:


> Is it settled forever or can we try again?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I would like to "try" again. Doves are migratory birds, managed the same as waterfowl are. Just bring our laws into line with that framework.


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

DecoySlayer said:


> I would like to "try" again. Doves are migratory birds, managed the same as waterfowl are. Just bring our laws into line with that framework.


I'm game. What do we need to do ? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Crappietime said:


> I'm game. What do we need to do ?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



I have no idea. Start a letter writing campaign? Write the DNR, NRC, etc? I never really thought about it. I had just more, or less, resigned myself to the fact that this state is just plain goofy and infested with anti-hunters.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

How about a petition drive? Can these petition be done on line? At least it would cost the Californians another few million dollars.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Maybe the best way would be to have a crane season established, based on the USFWS migratory game plans, part of that establishment would be to bring Michigan into line with everything in the migratory game act.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Chessieman said:


> How about a petition drive? Can these petition be done on line? At least it would cost the Californians another few million dollars.


Maybe, give it a shot! I will sign it.


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

Chessieman said:


> How about a petition drive? Can these petition be done on line? At least it would cost the Californians another few million dollars.


I'm not the "tech guy" or the eloquent guy but if somebody gets one started... I'll do what I can to help.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

What would that petition be for? How would you word it? We already know that putting it on the ballot won't work.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Do it again as a referendum the same as the last. You do not give up on hunting if it does not work. Have it on a day the hunters can control just like these school mileages.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

FIRST we have to make sure that there is NEVER a public vote on game management issues. Seasons, limits, etc, should be set by those experts in that field. 

SECOND, and equally important, we must try to find a way to get the politicians out of it, completely.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Crappietime said:


> Just for my own curiosity. When you go out early season hunting. You gunna go for geese? Teal? Both? I'm chomping at the bit to get back out to the marsh.....anybody else?


Do both, if you can find the teal. From my experience, you would be best ignoring the shallow marshes that will certainly be attracting the attention of others. I have had some success in the early season for teal, and it was always on very big water.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Ayyy


ajkulish said:


> Do both, if you can find the teal. From my experience, you would be best ignoring the shallow marshes that will certainly be attracting the attention of others. I have had some success in the early season for teal, and it was always on very big water.


ayyy thanks for bringing the thread back to the relevant topic that OP started. 

I’d rather talk early season geese/ducks.

Very Good advice. Head toward the big water that has cover. 

And don’t blink, suckers are like little fighter jets.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

DecoySlayer said:


> It does not matter how it happened, game management, seasons, limits etc, should be based on the science, not emotions or lies.


Knowing how and why an outcome occurred is always germane, particularly when it comes to maximizing the likelihood that it not occur again.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Cork Dust said:


> Knowing how and why an outcome occurred is always germane, particularly when it comes to maximizing the likelihood that it not occur again.


It will always happen as long as the courts, and politicians, are controlling wildlife management.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

AaronJohn said:


> And don’t blink, suckers are like little fighter jets.


too late, me and Dan Koustas blinked last year and missed a flock of flyby teal. we did not blink and had lots of time but missed a huge goose coming right at us 10 yards above the water.


----------



## Fowly (Aug 9, 2018)

Teal survive by flying ten feet over the cattails and coming from behind you. They know what direction you're facing by which way the bill of your hat is facing....we simply turned our hats around...Good luck early Teal season hunters...


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Weird topic for me. Years ago I'd be stressed to the max tonight. Not pleasant be around. We really have jack for locals anymore. I remember having 4-5 spots with 200+, now a good field is 50 that's including unhuntables. Thats scouting 3 counties. surprised one of my pastures was holding 150 2 days ago today 80. I spend 350 a month extra in gas scouting. Really not worth it.
Not gonna hunt a day loaf if it's raining, hunt it Sunday, but after burning the candle at both ends for so many years, I've come to love the time spent with friends.
Never thought id become that guy. I had 2 dig through hundreds of decoys in the decoy shed to find what I wanted. Normally they all would be washed.Tuned up the call normally done in June.
After pushing it so hard, for so many years, it's about spending time with friends.

Best of luck all


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Too damn hot to hunt.


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

Here I sit pumped up, supposed to be getting up in 3 hours to go see no birds and sweat my bag off. But I still love it! Good luck tomorrow all who venture out!


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

Well everybody. Seen some teal. Didn't shoot. Trying to be sure. Shot a BANDED GOOSE!!!! first band for me of any species. Guess I should go buy a lottery ticket.... only the 2nd goose of my life. Post your early season success here....


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

First waterfowl kill for a new partner this AM


----------



## Fowly (Aug 9, 2018)

Crappietime said:


> Well everybody. Seen some teal. Didn't shoot. Trying to be sure. Shot a BANDED GOOSE!!!! first band for me of any species. Guess I should go buy a lottery ticket.... only the 2nd goose of my life. Post your early season success here....


Congrats on your first band!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Last year at Nyanquing Point had a drake mallard lolli gag straight over at 35 yards. That's my shot. Missed all three. Stuff one round in the tube and a Gwt comes over the spread flat out. Swing the gun, shuck the fresh round in, and dump him. He skipped like a flat stone.

Had a day at PM where I was well into a box with one teal to show for it then shot my four mallards in four shots.

We don't get a lot of teal around here. I'm ok with that.


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

craigrh13 said:


> Too damn hot to hunt.


Agreed....I'll wait for the temp to drop


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

goose schatt said:


> Agreed....I'll wait for the temp to drop


Just starting to see the first of the non-mating giants coming back across Superior from "summering" in Ontario. Usually the first big cold front in the second or third week of September turns the Mississippi and Southern James Bay birds on to start moving in earnest...


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

Cork Dust said:


> Just starting to see the first of the non-mating giants coming back across Superior from "summering" in Ontario. Usually the first big cold front in the second or third week of September turns the Mississippi and Southern James Bay birds on to start moving in earnest...


I look forward to it...ready for summer to be over


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

goose schatt said:


> I look forward to it...ready for summer to be over


Agreed, in between showers yesterday, I painted the base colors on 75 sandhill silhouettes...and practiced swearing an sweating in the 75F heat and 92% humidity. Tried to enlist the sun to speed their drying time, but the humidity and frog drowning showers hampered the effort. My rain gauge eventually read 1.4" at dusk. So now I can rationalize not being out turning some farmer's work roads into muddy ruts!


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

goose schatt said:


> Agreed....I'll wait for the temp to drop


Hunted this morning in sandals, shorts, and a t-shirt. 

Introduced a newbie to waterfowl hunting this weekend. Had way too much fun the past two days to complain about the weather. 

We ended with 4 bluewings today. Saw many birds too.


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

John Singer said:


> Hunted this morning in sandals, shorts, and a t-shirt.
> 
> Introduced a newbie to waterfowl hunting this weekend. Had way too much fun the past two days to complain about the weather.
> 
> We ended with 4 bluewings today. Saw many birds too.


I'm hardcore when it's cold not hot ....glad you enjoyed yourselves...I'm getting the decoys ready and BBQ n ...life is good


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

The only way Ill hunt in September is guiding kids on Yoot weekend or an invite to a field that “had 500 geese in it last night” But I never get invites anymore so I watch football or work OT$


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Divers Down said:


> The only way Ill hunt in September is guiding kids on Yoot weekend or an invite to a field that “had 500 geese in it last night” But I never get invites anymore so I watch football or work OT$


There is just some "odd" about having to ice geese in a cooler to keep the meat from spoiling until you can get back to camp to clean them...


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

Cork Dust said:


> There is just some "odd" about having to ice geese in a cooler to keep the meat from spoiling until you can get back to camp to clean them...


Or when you notice the flies are all over them and it makes you realize this is stupid


----------



## Michigan_Canoer55 (Dec 28, 2012)

I like to pile up geese. Lots of cut wheat in Ionia County and some corn starting to come down. I’ve been seeing huge flocks of geese and cranes standing in the alfalfa, wheat and beans every morning on my way to work. I’m getting out for my first time tomorrow morning. If some teal show up, even better!!


----------



## Michigan_Canoer55 (Dec 28, 2012)

Sustainable population + market for selling licenses = game animal 


Crappietime said:


> I agree. Never should have went to a vote.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Michigan_Canoer55 said:


> I like to pile up geese. Lots of cut wheat in Ionia County and some corn starting to come down. I’ve been seeing huge flocks of geese and cranes standing in the alfalfa, wheat and beans every morning on my way to work. I’m getting out for my first time tomorrow morning. If some teal show up, even better!!


Good luck, not much cut grain up here yet, particularly not corn; a lot of empty alfalfa fields still. I stopped hunting golf course geese when I saw that EPA water quality data indicating that water hazards are pretty heavily polluted via all the herbidcides and insecticide use.

Tried a sous vide unit out on geese left from last year, still very good. I seared them in a cast iron skillet I placed on the grill rack. We have the 800 watt Anova unit, which is nearly as well rated as their 900watt you can control from your phone...


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Last year at Nyanquing Point had a drake mallard lolli gag straight over at 35 yards. That's my shot. Missed all three. Stuff one round in the tube and a Gwt comes over the spread flat out. Swing the gun, shuck the fresh round in, and dump him. He skipped like a flat stone.
> 
> Had a day at PM where I was well into a box with one teal to show for it then shot my four mallards in four shots.
> 
> We don't get a lot of teal around here. I'm ok with that.


Im ok with it too. What I'm NOT ok with is the idiots go out anyway in all my spots and shoot the crap out of the woodies!! 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

Highball28 said:


> Im ok with it too. What I'm NOT ok with is the idiots go out anyway in all my spots and shoot the crap out of the woodies!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Wait a couple of years then get yourself a tumbler, put ice in it, put a couple of shots of whiskey in it, then top it off with some coke and light of a pipe of borkum riff and grumble. You will get use to it as you age.lol


----------



## Cornett (Sep 1, 2018)

I'm nowhere near the level of being able to spot teal vs a regular duck. I save my duck hunting for duck season.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

